# Red Rose loft water damage



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I just spent 12 hours replacing water damaged boards on my Red Rose loft and I'm not done yet, its 5 years old now. The water lays in the corners of the aviary and damages the wood. I did do mine a little different by putting the doors that open like normal door. I think the problem is the water runs off the roof and down the doors and lays at the bottom. I did drill drain holes and it helped but the wood still got damaged.



















I have some more to do tomorrow and I want to put new wire on the aviary floor. I will put some drip edge across the front.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Was there much rot on the ends of the 2x4's? Did you have to shorten them up at all?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

One was bad. Here's How I did it. All the bad woods gone and replaced with treated wood.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

So you were able to keep the original dimensions!?? And not have to rework the rest of it. Worked out well!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Ya everything is the same. I just took out the old wood and replaced it. I got one of those multi tools and it saved hours of time. I will post pics when I get more done and then paint it. All the doors were fine so they will just go back on. I do have plans to build a bigger aviary on it. I wanted this done before I do that, If I can come up with the money, maybe the end of the summer.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Does your wife know about your plans? By the way, how many birds do you have?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes she does. That's what she thought I was doing today. She didn't know about the water damage. I didn't know it was that bad till I started working on it. I have about 28 birds now and 10 eggs under hens. I will pick the best and sell the rest. I only have room for 15 Yb's. 15 In each loft is all i should keep I will get rid of some of my breeders in the fall and use better birds next year. I'm trying to breed out the miss marks in the birds.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

V.nice loft
well done


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I got 3 more hrs in on it today. I got the new floor in. I decided to make it so I can't take it out. I covered all the wire with strips and left a 1" slot in the back so I can scrape off the solid floor into the slot and on the ground below. That was always a problem, I had to scrape it onto the wire or always lift the floor up and scrape it under it.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

What gauge wire is the flooring in your pictures? Just curious!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Its Blue Hawk Cage Wire I got at lowes. The no is 0254108 Theres no gauge size on it.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't you use a primer sealer on your wood?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Its treated wood you don't have to put anything on it. I will paint it when I get done. I will let the inside of the aviary slats over the wire alone. It will get scraped anyway. If you mean on the loft when I built it. I painted 3 coats of 25 year paint on all sides and ends of the wood before I put it together. In other words every piece of wood I cut I painted it on all sides before i put it on the loft. It was built in sections in my basement over the winter. There nothing that will save wood if water is trapped on it and it lays wet all the time.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I got some more done today. I decided to replace the one piece of old wood that was not treated. I thought it would be stupid to leave it there to rot later. I'm changing the door set up and making it all out of treated wood.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

When I get the wire on the top section I will put a piece of metal drip edge across the to. I plan to replace the screen front of the loft with wire, if I have enough, in hopes of leaving more light in. Most of these changes I have been thinking about for years but there was no real reason to do it till now I not going to miss an opportunity.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

If anybody wants to do one of these the right way, do it like Shadybug is. Improved materials and good paint will make it last.

I made one of these using the materials suggested and listed in the original instruction on the Red Rose site (OSB and pine). I painted everything before construction, too. 

Well, for me, my Red Rose loft was always intended to be a starter loft. I dismantled it completely when I built my new one and I was frankly a little surprised at how rotten it was where the 1x4 trim was attached to the OSB, especially in the aviary. Water was definitely holding between the wood. I bet I would have only gotten another couple of years out of it. It was also falling apart at the bottom where the walls were attached to the floor on the outside. 

So pay attention to what Shadybug is doing! That OSB is cheap, cheap stuff and won't last long (or, just plan on your loft lasting only 3-5 years.)


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Great job on redoing your Redrose loft, looking good.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary- I see you changed the door set up. Is the upper half going to be plexiglass to guide water runoff thru screened floor instead on back board, and still allow light to enter? And the lower half a screened door? As usual you are doing a very professional job. Always look forward to your pictures of your birds, lofts, and construction methods and ideas. Yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I didn't use OSB I used 5/8" outdoor plywood barn siding and it rotted in the corner of the aviary. I replaced it with treated .I think when I'm done I should be good for many years. I post all the progress so people with this problem will know it can be repaired and look like new again. I guess there are some out there like me that started with this loft and wish to use it a long time. As long as I know it helps folks, I will continue to post things that I do. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Greek Boy said:


> Gary- I see you changed the door set up. Is the upper half going to be plexiglass to guide water runoff thru screened floor instead on back board, and still allow light to enter? And the lower half a screened door? As usual you are doing a very professional job. Always look forward to your pictures of your birds, lofts, and construction methods and ideas. Yours in sport- Nick..


No, The top will be screen. I was thinking about plexiglass today. You know we think alike. I decided against it, I figured it would get dirty and I would have to clean it all the time. The water problem is not at the top its at the bottom. I will make a cover up for it this winter and leave the top on during bad weather and let the bottom open. The bottom will be a large door the length of it and flip up. Then I can just flip it up and it should stay open while I clean in there. I don't have any plans to fly anymore so it doesn't matter that the trap is gone. All the wire is loose under the strips and everything is screwed so the next time the wire rusts it can be changed easily.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary- being able to replace the screened floor is another great idea. Using screwed down strips of treated wood makes it easy whenever necessary to change due to rust or breakage.
ps - too bad about the drop trap, I really liked the way you set it up. But your not flying anymore, and besides you have the bobs on the right side if needed. All the best- Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, I took the old landing board off at the bobs because the plywood started to seperate. I will replace it with a smaller one so if I want to fly my saddles I can. I am replacing the wire with 1"x 1" something I have been wanting to do since I built the loft. You can see the birds better. Can't wait to here about that.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I got the top wire done and the flashing on the top. The flashing on the end covers the splice to keep water out.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOOK  ing good.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary - Excellent job as always. Your almost done, until you spot something else that needs improvement. It never seems to end, but maybe that is what keeps us going. All the best to you and yours my friend.-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Nick , This project needs to end soon. I need to move the ybs.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Your right Nick, I found something else to do  It will help the water drain from the bottom front of the aviary. I will post pic when I get home tonight. I had to do the Easter thing and didn't get time. I have a trap in the wall of the loft like the red rose plans call for, but never used it. Now I could flip the door up and they could use the aviary for a landing board and drop in the drop trap in the wall, if I choose to fly some birds again.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Getting close. I got the door built and put on today. I cut 1/2" sections out of the front board so water would not lay in the bottom of the door jam. That was a problem before, I drilled a couple holes but they filled with dirt and stopped working. I also made the door 1' smaller all the way around so there would be no chance of water laying between the door and the jam. and air could get in there and dry things out. 

The door is a simple lap design. Its just a 2x2 ripped in half.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The notches cut for drainage.










A little painting yet.










Door up.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary- I like what the way the aviary looks now than before. Excellent idea to drain the water. Great job as always. Yours in sport -Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Nick, I have a couple strips to put on the new wire on the inside windows and a new inside wooden latch, also second coat of paint and it will be done. I did the inside windows so I can still put the screens over top the new wire because in the winter I think the screen helps in turning the rain and blowing snow away from the inside of the loft. I wanted the option so I didn't regret changing it. You will see when I post the pics.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The inside wire is done. I made it to be able to put the screen over the new wire.



















I fixed the bob trap. I'm not worried about a landing board for now.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I made a new door latch. I was tired of the hook.



















I also built a new perch, with left over wood.










One screen on and one off. The wire is split because I used left over wire and I didn't have a big enough piece.










I have the painting to do yet and its done.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow My wife just called me a wood nerd.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Ouch! Maybe better than what she might have said looks very nice.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

ALL DONE. Final cost about $175.00. The ybs go in tomorrow.

I took the front board of and installed a piece of drip edge for water to drip off the front that comes from the drainage slots.










I touched up all the paint and repainted the hinges.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

What is the elbow pipe on the left hand side of 2nd picture down?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

It's a exhaust fan. I used a duct fan, there used to push air through the ducts in a house. You turn it on with the white switch above it.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks like you really did think of everything. Your latest project turned out really well and looks even better.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary- this has to be one of the best "Red Rose Loft" set ups I have seen. It should be obvious to anyone how much thought and detail was put into the construction of all your lofts. Not only did you cover all the bases to give your birds a healthy and happy environment, you also built it to be convenient for you and stand the test of time. Thanks for taking the time to show pictures and explain how and why certain designs were used. I know I will use some of your ideas as well as others when I finally get my home and start building my own "dream loft " for racing pigeons. I wish to thank all of those who shared in photos and design plans on "Pigeon Talk". You guys keep me going, yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree Nick, I love this little loft. I wish I had endless space in my yard to just keep building. if I did this would be my next project using this exact one as a guide.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Zippy said:


> I agree Nick, I love this little loft. I wish I had endless space in my yard to just keep building. if I did this would be my next project using this exact one as a guide.


If I had the space and the building permits I would be making something wayyy bigger then this little loft lol  I do agree its nice but so tiny .


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree in practice I like bigger lofts but my mind loves small neat packages. I annoyed my wife for a week marveling at the packaging of a ipod touch, lol.


----------

